# State Cup -Silverlakes this weekend



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 9, 2017)

If games are cancelled on Saturday, would they move them to Sunday and Monday?  

Anyone have a feeling if they will open the fields given that it will be raining on Sunday night?


----------



## smr996 (Feb 10, 2017)

Their website has an update that says the games will go on even if it rains.


----------



## rSk (Feb 12, 2017)

Games did go on but the G2006 Governors quarterfinals matches at 8a on Saturday were played on 110x70yd fields with full sized goals. What's up with that?


----------



## biz32 (Feb 14, 2017)

Games will be canceled this weekend at galaway downs. Bummer


----------



## MWN (Feb 15, 2017)

Most of the complexes are expecting nearly two inches of rain this weekend. It would be highly unlikely that games will go forward because the damage to the grass would impact those games for the higher level groups.


----------



## smr996 (Feb 15, 2017)

biz32 said:


> Games will be canceled this weekend at galaway downs. Bummer


That seems likely.....   The Silverlakes fields were in pretty good shape this last weekend even with all the rain...  but I doubt they could take another 2+ inches starting Thursday night and still be playable on Sat or Sun...


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Feb 15, 2017)

Anyone know about SD Polo Fields? Well they cancel? Because it becomes a muddy mess


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 15, 2017)

SoccerMom05 said:


> Anyone know about SD Polo Fields? Well they cancel? Because it becomes a muddy mess


This from the Cal South State Cup site:

*WEATHER . . . . The weather forecast for February 18 and 19 is currently not good. A update on play will be posted here Wednesday @ 6:00PM.*


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Feb 15, 2017)

That isn't good enough. We have 48 hours to cancel hotel and this takes us beyond that. Cal South is very unorganized. I spoke to Polo Fields and they are waiting on word from CalSouth as they have there recommendations


----------



## MWN (Feb 15, 2017)

SoccerMom05 said:


> That isn't good enough. We have 48 hours to cancel hotel and this takes us beyond that. Cal South is very unorganized. I spoke to Polo Fields and they are waiting on word from CalSouth as they have there recommendations


Most likely you will hear something before 3pm because of the above issue.  I wouldn't worry too much.  The forecast is for 2" inches, everything is getting cancelled.  What you do is cancel and IF by some miracle the games go forward because a meteor strike the center of the storm in the Pacific Ocean and diverts the storm to the north, then just drive.  There is a 99.993456% chance Cal South cancels this week at all venues due to rain.


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Feb 15, 2017)

MWN said:


> Most likely you will hear something before 3pm because of the above issue.  I wouldn't worry too much.  The forecast is for 2" inches, everything is getting cancelled.  What you do is cancel and IF by some miracle the games go forward because a meteor strike the center of the storm in the Pacific Ocean and diverts the storm to the north, then just drive.  There is a 99.993456% chance Cal South cancels this week at all venues due to rain.


Thank you!! I appreciate it. I wish a meter or strike happened. We were looking forward to this weekend


----------



## smr996 (Feb 15, 2017)

MWN said:


> Most likely you will hear something before 3pm because of the above issue.  I wouldn't worry too much.  The forecast is for 2" inches, everything is getting cancelled.  What you do is cancel and IF by some miracle the games go forward because a meteor strike the center of the storm in the Pacific Ocean and diverts the storm to the north, then just drive.  There is a 99.993456% chance Cal South cancels this week at all venues due to rain.


Exactly....


----------



## TangoCity (Feb 15, 2017)

The responsible thing for Cal South to do is cancel all the games this weekend.  If they really care about the families who participate in club soccer they will cancel.  Some areas that families will be commuting from are forecasted to have 6+ inches of rain and are under flash flood watch and would have to commute down to the venues under these very unsafe driving conditions.


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 15, 2017)

No rain for Sunday, 2-19.    Scattered showers for Saturday 2-18, about 1/4".    Friday is the scary day.   About 2-3" throughout the day.   That is for Norco/Corona/Riverside.   Just finished State Cup so my daughter is guest playing in Riverside for Locomotion, and Riverside(AB Brown) has said no cancellation.

I'd cancel hotels, then just rebook if you end up playing.  Usually enough hotels to find something last minute, sometimes at a better price.  Good luck parking though if they play at Del Mar Polo Grounds.  Saw some pictures from last weekend with cars stuck in the mud.


----------



## TangoCity (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't think the rain falling on Saturday is the problem.  The problem is all the water on the fields / parking lots.  If fields are a lake then they are unplayable no matter the weather.  Commute will be dangerous for those coming from the northwest.  Should push back one week to the dry weekend.


----------



## TangoCity (Feb 15, 2017)

Good decision was made!

*. . . . ALL GAMES ON February 18 and 19 ARE POSPONED UNTIL February 25 and 26.
. . . . . Please note regarding hotel reservations, that there may be some venue changes based on the amount of rain at each venue. Any venue changes for February 25-26 will be posted by Monday PM.*


----------



## MWN (Feb 15, 2017)

The fields will be oversaturated with water.  If the rain fell on Tuesday/Wednesday then it would have time to absorb and evaporate by Saturday.  1.5 to 2" on Friday/Saturday morning is a disaster for all fields that are not made out of plastic and rubber.  The water will have lubricated/loosened up the top layer of soil and will provide little support for the plant.  When the kids cut, up will come chunks of grass and mud.  Because it is Winter, all Bermuda grass fields (the best grass for sports) are dormant and unable to repair themselves.  We have to wait for the nighttime temperatures to exceed 55 degrees before Bermuda can begin to grow reliably. 

If it started raining on Sunday that is one thing, but Saturday will get the tail end and most of these fields will be under a bit of water on Saturday morning.  If Cal South is willing to re-sod the damaged areas then I suppose play can occur.  Here is the forecast for the big boys as of the time you click the link below (note, weather is fickle and changes):

Silverlakes (2.2"): https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Norco,+CA
Galway Downs (2"): https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Temecula,+CA
Oceanside (1.9"): https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Oceanside,+CA
SD Polo Fields (1.8"): https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Oceanside,+CA
Lancaster (1.4"): https://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:93534.1.99999 

I don't know the saturation point for any of these fields, but I would be surprised if these fields could take more than 1" within a 24 hour period and be fine within a few hours later without suffering potentially catastrophic damage to the grass as a result of high level soccer play.


----------



## biz32 (Feb 15, 2017)

? Do any of you think game times will change.


----------



## MWN (Feb 16, 2017)

biz32 said:


> ? Do any of you think game times will change.


Unlikely.  Cal South is pushing all dates.  Makes no sense to change schedules.


----------

